# Need help on ventilation for Grow-Cab



## MexicanAirline (Feb 19, 2010)

First off.. hello everyone! I am new to the forum and haven't really been doing much but lurking through all the information every one has to offer from previous threads.  I haven't been online looking for info. since OG went down a few years ago... at that time I was growing outdoors.  But now that my climate and living situations have changed since moving from the south to the northeast, Ive decided to move under the roof.  

I'm in the process of collecting the needed supplies for a grow cab, which I want to make stealth and odor free.  My question is when it comes to my ventilation and carbon filter.  

I want to have odor under control and plan on sprouting some ak48 seeds, so from what I've read it is a stanky strain.  My cab's dimensions are 60" tall, 48" wide, and 22" deep.  I'm waiting on my 6" carbon filter and 440cfm inline fan to arrive.  What is the best way to allow GREAT ventilation for my girls while maintaining 100% exhaust being routed through the carbon filter?  Will be using a 600w HPS.  Design ideas, recommendations, and knowledge will all be appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo Ho MexicanAirline,

    I would like to suggest that you consider a slight change up in your setup.
 You might consider venting the lamp separetly like I do.

 1. I use two fans to push/pull the cool air through the sealed light fixture. This keeps the inside box temps down. Then for the remaining heat I draw off the ceiling of the box at the rear.
Everything is discrete and literally behind or inside the box too.
 I use the ceiling fan to pull out the remaining heat as well as the odors. 

This combo works real well. Remember if you try to move the air too fast through the carbon scrubber then your not going to get that exhaust totally clean , and your area will eventually start to smell.

 I also use variable speed adjusts on the electrical to the fans. This can save you many a headache down the road.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2010)

You have about 80cf. So anything(exhaust fan) over 80cf will give you a negative air flow. Which is good up to a certain point. 440cfm fan is an overkill for your space,especially with a carbon fliter.


----------



## MexicanAirline (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm... guess I never considered the overkill factor.  Ok KINGKAHUNNA-

So to make sure all the exhaust is running through the carbon filter, how is this obtained if I'm cooling the hood separately from the rest of the box?  Can you elaborate on your setup or possible lead me to a thread with pics of your box?

WeedHopper-  Would a 170cfm fan be more reasonable?  Idk If im just really out of it right now... but wouldn't I have around 40cf not 80?


----------

